# Are these OK to use



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I am thinking about buying some hardcast lead bullets to reload and use in my S&W PPK/S. I looked over the owners manual and it didn't say wether or not I could use them. I understand that they will make cleaning my gun a little more difficult, but they are cheap. Are there any other concerns I should have before I buy these?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

If the manual doesn't mention lead bullets, they should be ok. What are you shooting them in?


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I do know that firearms with polygonal rifling (like glocks, H&K) have issues with lead bullets. The ppk/s has traditional lands and grooves so that shouldn't be a problem.

I don't know the difference between "regular" lead bullets and "hard cast" lead. Anyone care to enlighten a non-reloader?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

The bullets can be made harder either by casting technique (plunging in cool water from the mold) or by alloying with other metals (tin or antimony usually) or both.

Harder bullets will tend to resist fouling the barrel, especially when using hotter loads.


----------



## wampus (Nov 17, 2008)

I find that the lead bullets in 9mm work better if they are plated. The cost is the same and you don't get leading as bad. I get mine from Berry's Manufactoring www.berrysmfg.com.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The rounds I have been reloading the most these days are Rainier LeadSafe Bullets. They are coated but not jacketed. I've had great luck with Rainier rounds in a few calibers. Midway sells them You can see them here


----------

